# Research for Film



## Therese882 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am an Austrian filmmaker currently living in Hamburg and Copenhagen. I am currently researching for my next film which will be about the topic "birth".
I am currently researching about in-vitro fertilization in Scandinavia. Its really hard to find informations and i thought maybe I could get more information here.

I would be really interested in the legal situation in every country in scandinavia.

In Denmark for instance it is allowed to get IVF when you are single or a lesbian couple and the age limit is 45. But what about disabled women are they also allowed to have IVF?

I am also really interested in all the other countries like Sweden, Norway and Finland. What is their legal situation like?

Thank you so much for your time and I am really grateful for every piece of information I can get.

Thank you so much in advance,
Therese


----------

